# Santa Barbara to OC on an SS?



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi,

I'm planning to ride from Santa Barbara to OC and I'm wondering if there are many hills? If so, are they bigger ( longer or steeper ) than Newport Coast? I'll be doing it on an SS and trying to get a feel what gearing I should use..

Thanks,
AC


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Rolling hills from Ventura County Line for about 15 miles into downtown Malibu.

Nothing over 7%, and even that is only on one hill.

From there until Palos Verdes it's almost entirely flat, then PV's got rolling terrain to get around the peninsula.

I can post up some elevation profiles if you want.


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks, and yes that would be great if you could send the profile. 

Thanks,
AC



DrRoebuck said:


> Rolling hills from Ventura County Line for about 15 miles into downtown Malibu.
> 
> Nothing over 7%, and even that is only on one hill.
> 
> ...


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi DrRoebuck,

One of my mates ordered a map from Adventure Cyclist so we can figure out a good route. Can you post your route, so we can compare? You can PM if you'd like to keep it off line.

Thanks again,
AC




DrRoebuck said:


> Rolling hills from Ventura County Line for about 15 miles into downtown Malibu.
> 
> Nothing over 7%, and even that is only on one hill.
> 
> ...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is the map book for the Central Coast from your friends at Caltrans. 
Here is an interacteive map for Ventura County.
Here is a cycle route map for LA, courtesy LA County Bicycle Coalition.

This should be a totally doable ride on a SS. As DrRoebuck said, there are a few rollers as you go along the Malibu coast from Mugu Rock to Malibu Canyon, but is otherwise flat as a pancake (OK, there is one little hill between Montecito and Summerland in SB Cty.).

Enjoy the trip!

JSR


----------



## Dizle (Oct 25, 2008)

how many miles is this going to be?


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow! You're fist post. Nice!

We're waiting on the maps from Adventure Cyclist to know the exact mileage. Google maps says walking it's 132 miles from down town SB to my zip code. That's a good ball park figure. Those poor saps I'm riding with have another 20 miles past my house, but their all geared guys, so they should have it easy.. 





Dizle said:


> how many miles is this going to be?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Dude, you need to go to bikely.com and map out your route. That site is priceless if you plan to do any trip. On an S/S? I commend you. A riding buddy of mine's father rides from Big Bear to Huntington Beach and back on a single speed. It was an impressive sight. That's a trying ride even on a geared road bike. Imagine climbing those elevations after you've already ridden 90+ miles and the remaining 20-25 miles are up into higher elevations. You should take and post pics of your ride. That would be so awesome.


----------



## Dizle (Oct 25, 2008)

I've done a few centuries on my fixed bike this summer, avg 5:30 for 100 miles. 

Let me know when your planning on doing this; I would like to join! I have a freewheel but I'll still probably do it fixed. 

Wonder what the elevation ascent is?


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi,

We're taking the train up this Friday and riding back Saturday. PM if intersted.

AC



Dizle said:


> I've done a few centuries on my fixed bike this summer, avg 5:30 for 100 miles.
> 
> Let me know when your planning on doing this; I would like to join! I have a freewheel but I'll still probably do it fixed.
> 
> Wonder what the elevation ascent is?


----------



## Dizle (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah I'm working those days. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Gotcha!

I'll post up my results from my Edge 305 when finished. 

AC



Dizle said:


> Ah I'm working those days. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I did the Santa Barbara to Ventura segment on Saturday. The little hill between Montecito and Summerland is no longer required. There is now a bike path running adjacent to the freeway, protected by a tough-looking fence and barrier.

The route will take you through Monteciton on Via Real. At the end of that road it will veer left away from the fwy. Look at that point for the bike path.

The whole route on this segment is well marked as the Pacific Coast Bike Route. Easy peasy. Enjoy.

JSR


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

JSR said:


> I did the Santa Barbara to Ventura segment on Saturday. The little hill between Montecito and Summerland is no longer required. There is now a bike path running adjacent to the freeway, protected by a tough-looking fence and barrier.
> 
> The route will take you through Monteciton on Via Real. At the end of that road it will veer left away from the fwy. Look at that point for the bike path.
> 
> ...


I ride that route a lot but have not done so in three weeks. Where is this barrier you speak of? is it new? I am talking about the stretch on the 101 freeway.


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice, thanks!



JSR said:


> I did the Santa Barbara to Ventura segment on Saturday. The little hill between Montecito and Summerland is no longer required. There is now a bike path running adjacent to the freeway, protected by a tough-looking fence and barrier.
> 
> The route will take you through Monteciton on Via Real. At the end of that road it will veer left away from the fwy. Look at that point for the bike path.
> 
> ...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> I ride that route a lot but have not done so in three weeks. Where is this barrier you speak of? is it new? I am talking about the stretch on the 101 freeway.


This whole bike path is new to me. I don't go that way often.

The bike path runs adjacent to the freeway, separated from the roadway by a line of those concrete barriers used to make center medians or for temporary safety during construction. The barriers are topped by a strong fence.

Kevin_in_SB, I don't know how long that stuff has been installed - a week, a year? In the past I always had to take that road that goes over the hill into Summerland.


----------

